# (WI) Old Golden Bloodlines(frozen semen)



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

(Wis.) *Buckshot Beau's Bauer,MH.* Frozen semen for sale. 
Sire:FC/AFC Tangelo's Sidekick ("Pardner")
Dam:Buckshot Prairie Peaches,OD (FC/AFC Sunfire's XX Buckshot daughter).
"Beau" was a Master Hunter, qualified for a Master National,was an awesome upland dog,a fantastic babysitter for my daughter(who is 14yrs.old now!!)and was my dad's personal duckdog.(never missed a bird)
He had the classic old time nice head,strong dark,wavy water resistant coat,scissors bite(no missing teeth).
"Beau" throws good looking puppies who are stable,intelligent and good markers.
His pedigree,picture and health clearances can be seen on(including a clear status for PRA-prcd)
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=22737
Any questions can be answered by contacting Sue [email protected] Choctaw Kennels @ 715-250-0029.* 1 breeding unit is left.*

**


----------

